# Story of Mexico Trip as Requested



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

MEXICO HUNTING TRIP

Getting there was an adventure. Flew to Tuscon on Thursday (April 9) and overnighted there. Up at 4:00am to meet up with two more hunters and our guide. Made a 2 hour drive to the border crossing in Douglas, AZ but stopped for supplies just before the border. Crossed into Mexico around 8:00 in the morning with no real problems. From here, we headed south on paved roads (at least that's what they called them) into the Sierra Madre Mountains of Sonora, Mexico. After a four hour drive along the Rio Sonora, we finally reached the entrance into three different ranches that shared a road back into the mountains. We had to cross the first two ranches to reach the third where our hunt took place. It was about a 30 minute drive on dirt roads through the first two ranches and then the dirt road abruptly ended at the gate entry to our ranch. 

Cuco, our guide explained that the ranch was 16000 acres and the ranch house was located on the back side of the ranch. He had guided here during the winter months for Cous Deer and they were everywhere.
Less than a half mile in, we saw the first deer bedded below a ridge.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

We probably saw a couple hundred more over the next few days. The road in had been cut in by bulldozer on steep mountain sides and followed natural rocky canyon bottoms and dry creek beds through the bottoms. And so began the journey through the ranch, up and down, back and forth, around one mountain to reach the next and wind our way through the rugged canyons toward the ranch.

Pretty soon we spotted the object of our travels, as this hen trekked up one of the steep slopes above our truck.
This was a mild incline compared to what we would soon encounter afield.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

We continued the trek through the rugged terrain, slowly making our way from one mountain to the next. As we topped a mountain there was a nice saddle that gave us a wonderful view back into the ranch where we were heading.

What a beautiful and isolated destination!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

We continued our rugged journey from mountain to mountain, through rocky canyons and driving across almost dry creek beds and through creek bottoms until we finally reached the ranch house - an hour and a half later! I was happy to get out of that truck! We met the ranch owner, Alejandro, who spoke enough broken English to communicate fairly well. Jesus and Judas were the cowboys who lived on and worked the ranch. Neither spoke English, nor did our cook, Deniece (cousin to Jesus) but man could she make a mean tortilla from scratch! 

The ranch house had 2 bedrooms, 1 bathroom and 1 kitchen area. We quickly unpacked and stowed our gear, had a quick bite to eat, and checked out the four wheelers and patterned the shotguns in preparation for the next day. There was no electricity (or generators) on the property. Everything was operated by propane and kerosene lamps. After a leisurely evening getting acquainted, planning for the next day's hunt, sharing a few cocktails and eating a wonderful dinner, we settled in for the night. I felt comfortable and secure in the serenity and solitude afforded this far away from civilization.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

We rolled out of bed at 4:00am and had a light breakfast (homemade tortillas with eggs and chopped sausage) before setting out on the first day of hunting. Cuco and I decided to head back along the low canyon bottom where we had entered the day before, as the cowboys had seen some birds in that direction. The cowboys accompanied the other two hunters to the high mountain range.
We rode the quad through the dark for about 45 minutes until we arrived at an old corral where we parked and gathered our gear. Then we walked through a natural canyon bordered by two huge rock walls. Hiking about a quarter mile over a ridge, the canyon opened up slightly (one of the widest spots of flat on the ranch). As the sky got light, we decided to hit a call and see if Mr. Tom was at home and awake - he was! The Goulds sounded off up a little side canyon about 150 yards away.

We walked another 30 yards to where the canyon held a small little patch of mesquites along a flat stretch of trail.


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent out a few soft yelps and he thundered again. The gobbler was working back and forth at the mouth of the canyon. I pointed Cuco to a tree where he waited as I walked ahead another 20 yards. The gobbler continued to sound off. When I got situated under a little mesquite tree about 20 yards to the right of the trail, I pulled out my favorite call, a copper pot that was made for me by Tim Sanford (Rut 'n Strut). A few soft yelps an purrs and Mr. Tom started heading my way, gobbling every few yards along the way.

The sun was just peeking over the mountain to my rear and when the bird came into view about eighty yards up the trail, he was lit up like a big bright light bulb, with those snow white feathers shining all the way down the trail. He never came out of strut the next fifty yards, and every time he gobbled, his neck was stretched out straight in front of him, parallel to the ground. When he got to thirty yards, I gave another yelp - he immediately came out of strut, stretching his long neck skyward with that big old head searching for his girlfriend. BOOM! I went running as he flopped off the side of the trail. I placed a boot on his head to keep him from breaking feathers off in the rocks. I sent a thank you upwards and relished the satisfaction.




Gobbler down! Royal Slam complete!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Didn't even feel the rocky ride back to the ranch. I suppose the extra passenger balanced out the quad very well. Pictures were taken, the bird was caped out, (ate him for dinner Sunday night), enjoyed a celebration, and relaxation took over!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 21, 2015)

Really enjoyed this experience. I am truly blessed to be able to partake in an adventure of this magnitude. My reward was enhanced by a magnificent sundown Saturday evening.

The only other turkey I killed on the trip was a fifth of 101, but man did it taste good!
Dennis


----------



## longbeard (Apr 21, 2015)

Great story and fantastic pictures of the countryside.  Congrats again.


----------



## Uptonongood (Apr 21, 2015)

Well done and congrats on a great bird!


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 21, 2015)

Boy what a time!  Thanks for sharing with me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2015)

What a great story to go with the pics!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Great story and pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 21, 2015)

Can't beat that with a stick. Enjoyed your story and pics. Congrats.


----------



## fredw (Apr 22, 2015)

What a hunt!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2015)

Great story, and great pics to go with it! Congrats!


----------



## huntfish (Apr 22, 2015)

That's what it's all about.   Great hunt and congrats.   You see any of those Sonora mulies or sheep?


----------



## bhdawgs (Apr 22, 2015)

Awesome pics and story, thanks for sharing


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everybody!  Glad you enjoyed it.
Dennis




huntfish said:


> That's what it's all about.   Great hunt and congrats.   You see any of those Sonora mulies or sheep?



Nope, just a whole bunch of Cous deer and heard some Javelina in the bottoms.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Redbow (Apr 23, 2015)

You lucky dawg you, congrats on the trip and your success...


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Mandy and Redbow.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Apr 25, 2015)

Awesome story and pics!! Thanks for sharing. You made some great memories for sure!


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 27, 2015)

Congratulations! Great story and pictures !


----------



## Echo (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats,wvdawg! I really enjoyed your hunt story as well as the pics. Goulds are some beautiful turkeys!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Apr 27, 2015)

Congrats. Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 27, 2015)

deer fanatic, turkey kirk, echo and Will - appreciate the kind replies!


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Apr 27, 2015)

Great story and pics.  Thank you for sharing a great hunt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 28, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## chefrific (Apr 28, 2015)

Great pictures and a great story! Good good stuff.  Thanks for sharing!  That was a heck of a Goulds too!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 28, 2015)

Bradley, botg, chefrific - thanks so much.  It is a beautiful bird - can't wait to get the mount back!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 30, 2015)

What an awesome story , love it. That hunt would be one in a lifetime. Nicely done Dennis.


----------



## wvdawg (May 1, 2015)

Thank you Scott.  Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Killer Kyle (May 13, 2015)

AWERSOME read!  I really enjoyed this write up. That is a dream hunt. That's as good as it gets!


----------



## srb (May 14, 2015)

Very nice pics!!Had you ever hunted there before?


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2015)

Thanks Killer Kyle and srb.


----------



## wvdawg (May 14, 2015)

srb said:


> Very nice pics!!Had you ever hunted there before?



srb - This was my first trip hunting anywhere outside the US.  It was fantastic!


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 15, 2015)

Great story and beautiful pics! Congrats.


----------



## wvdawg (May 15, 2015)

Thank you Geffellz18.


----------



## gsppurist (May 19, 2015)

Nothing beats a Desert sunset or sunrise!!!!


----------



## caughtinarut (May 25, 2015)

Did you feel safe the entire time? seems like that is where most of the cartels run their show.


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2015)

caughtinarut said:


> Did you feel safe the entire time? seems like that is where most of the cartels run their show.



There was the usual skepticism prior to going across the border, but after passing thru the checkpoint search we had no real issues.  Absolutely felt safe and secure when we got to our destination.
Only saw military presence at the entrances to gold and copper mines that we passed.  Our guide was also a seasoned traveler to Mexico and made the trip much less of a concern.

Thanks guys.
Dennis


----------



## Tristan1687 (Jun 18, 2015)

thanks for the pics and story!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Tristan and Joe.
Just waiting on the mount now.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 19, 2015)

Dennis great pictures and the story was super.Congrats


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 19, 2015)

Raleigh - Glad to see you checking in - hope you are doing better.
Thanks so much my friend.
DJ


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 30, 2015)

So pretty.... thanks for sharing them!
man, sometimes I truly miss the WEST.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congratulations on the slam and beautiful bird and thanks for sharing. I couldn't help but notice the cous headgear in that sunset post. Where those found? Those are some nice cous racks.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Lukikus2.  Yes, most of those were found by the ranchers.  Some were real nice racks for a Cous  - tags are a huge commodity for the Mexican government and the rancher makes a larger profit per head from his deer than from his cattle.  Most of these were probably the result of predation from Mountain Lions.  I found two fresh kills while turkey hunting.  The outfitter had killed a huge cat there just a couple weeks prior to our hunt.  Sadly, the lions cannot be transported back through customs without the proper paperwork so they just get left in the woods like a coyote in the USA.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've often wondered if I could outsmart a Cous deer. But you sitting and calling in full camo with so many predators around had to make the hair on the back of your neck stand up! Lol

Got anymore pic's?


----------

